# 2015 Husqvarna ST330T Reviewed Dec 2021



## BlueCollarDood (Dec 10, 2021)

So I bought a 2015 Husky ST330T last fall. I feel it’s time to write a no bull review on it for those who are shopping around and reading reviews.

This is a great machine. It has a lot of power and cuts through really deep powder like a hot knife through butter.

Cons: REVERSE. The reverse is a bit slow if you have a long driveway… and you are in a rush for work. If you are not in a rush, its really not a big deal. The other cool part is power steering; if you can’t wait for the long back ups. The unit turns on a dime so you can just adjust your chute and keep making forward passes.

STICKY STEERING: The power steering controls are a bit sticky. You sometimes have to squeeze them 2-3 times to engage or disengage. I watched a video where a techie takes the lags clean off and sprays a dry graphite lubricant in the mechanisms pre-season and says it will stop this. I haven’t tried this trick yet.

Chute up/down cable: this sometimes freezes up right on the side of the chute. Its far away from the heat of the engine… i imagine deicer would be a quick fix… but again, such a mild inconvenience, I don’t bother.

pros:

hand warming grips!

crazy bright LED working light!

LAGS that drive through and over anything, watch out for neighbors pets!!!

sturdy heavy machine,(front end does not raise)!

adjustable scoop angle (foot control)! (Side note reverse is a bit faster if you take a second to lift the scoop up off the skid shoes).

‘heavy duty’ OEM skid shoes, i hot rodded my rig with the 400 line skid shoes that are available. Makes for an even better experience, mind you they are metal, so it makes it a bit more hands on intensive when operating.

Overall 4 out of 5 from me.


----------

